

Minecraft-ish WebGL Demo - 5hoom
http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/geometry_minecraft_ao.html

======
atomicdog
I'd love to see this with some collision detection and gravity. Unfortunately
I don't think three.js provides this as it's more of a graphics library than a
game library.

